# Defiant Pharmaceuticals????



## dallasfan102 (May 31, 2011)

i recently got my hands on some equipoise by Defiant labs and was wondering if anyone had heard of them before. havent found much info about them and and just makin sure i dident get ripped off. i needed a 3rd bottle for my next cycle so i traded for it. any info is much appreciated


----------



## vannesb (Jun 1, 2011)

Go to sponsor board for information.


----------



## BigBird (Jun 2, 2011)

Never heard of Defiant before.  And they are not sold by any sponsors on IM.  Doesn't mean it's not gtg.


----------



## essdizzot (Jun 2, 2011)

they are gtg they are on AB.


----------



## hardon (Jun 2, 2011)

gtg bro no worries.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jun 2, 2011)

Never used them, but they have gotten good reviews on another board I'm on.


----------



## hardon (Jun 2, 2011)

on it now bro test prop and tren ace kicks ass.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 2, 2011)

vannesb said:


> Go to sponsor board for information.



Thank youuuuu!!!!


----------



## ladderman155 (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome gear man. There on a few other boards i post at.


----------



## essdizzot (Jun 8, 2011)

100% gtg bro!! smooth as silk and no pip!!!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 8, 2011)

4 responses of "GTG" by members with only 9 posts??? This reminds me of the whole BIOGEN scam. I wouldn't trust it because I know a couple guys who got fucked by falling for the same "1 post member" scam.


----------



## ladderman155 (Jun 8, 2011)

I hear what your saying animal but defiant is on a few other boards and has a pretty good rep.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 9, 2011)

So did Biogen.  Dallasfan, my suggestion would be to start with the defiant lab.  You'll know if its real, that way you don't run it at the end of your cycle, only to find it's bunk and that your cycle is cut short when you could havd jumped into your PCT.  Who knows, it might be good!


----------



## dallasfan102 (Jun 10, 2011)

thts a good idea animal ill prob do tht then and run it first


----------



## essdizzot (Jun 11, 2011)

first of all just cause you got 521 post ,that makes you a f-in kno it all! im on three other boards and been around probably longer than you! as for the biogen, anyone could of seen that comin just from the pricing! look brother im new on this board not to the gym or aas for that matter! before you throw out little kiddie indirects like f-in facebook you should really kno wth your talking about, lil guy!

DEFIANT LABS IS GTG!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 11, 2011)

post some pics to see how gear look.


----------



## vindicated346 (Jun 11, 2011)

easy there bro, you are jumping the gun on this one..He has a very good point about trusting low count posters because of situations like Biogen..ease up, he never said you didnt know what you were talking about




essdizzot said:


> first of all just cause you got 521 post ,that makes you a f-in kno it all! im on three other boards and been around probably longer than you! as for the biogen, anyone could of seen that comin just from the pricing! look brother im new on this board not to the gym or aas for that matter! before you throw out little kiddie indirects like f-in facebook you should really kno wth your talking about, lil guy!
> 
> DEFIANT LABS IS GTG!


----------



## theyard13 (Jul 28, 2011)

So how was the gear? I have my hands on some, but haven't tried it yet? Did you end up running it? Any info would be great!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 28, 2011)

essdizzot said:


> first of all just cause you got 521 post ,that makes you a f-in kno it all! Im on three other boards and been around probably longer than you! As for the biogen, anyone could of seen that comin just from the pricing! Look brother im new on this board not to the gym or aas for that matter! Before you throw out little kiddie indirects like f-in facebook you should really kno wth your talking about, lil guy!
> 
> Defiant labs is gtg!



epic fail!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 28, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> epic fail!




^^  this!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 28, 2011)

theyard13 said:


> So how was the gear? I have my hands on some, but haven't tried it yet? Did you end up running it? Any info would be great!



Of course you do!  Another one poster!  Defiant, wherever you are... I hope you know that you are already spoiling your reputation with all these troll posts!


----------



## gym66 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have never used it but the 20 pages of good reviews means something. kinda


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## heckler7 (Jul 29, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> epic fail!



Wow that is suspect, nice call


----------



## theyard13 (Jul 31, 2011)

AnimalHouse, all I asked was an informational question regarding an individual lab. That does not tarnish a reputation, or do any damage to it. The purpose of this thread is informational, which is why I asked for information. Of course I do not believe the guys with only 8 or 9 post, which is why I was looking for an answer from the individual who created this thread. And yes I have one post. I am a Law student and am new to Denver. I had a reliable source throughout undergrad, but since relocating have only found the source that provided me with Defiant gear, thus I have had no reason what so ever to post to this particular anabolic thread. I'm sorry I do not have time to sit and post an average of over 3 post per day since my join day. The sad part is how you make a very good point early in the thread, but turn and make the most ignorant point ever about an informational question. If anyone with a great reputation, like AnimalHouse, or the creator of this thread has any hands on experience with Defiant Labs please let me know your experience. Thank you.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## bb16 (Jun 9, 2012)

What is AB?


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Jun 9, 2012)

A different forum


----------



## skinnyd (Jun 11, 2012)

Link?


----------



## gamma (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## permitdoug (May 11, 2015)

Having trouble finding them too. had a bottle of test from a buddy need to get in contact.


----------

